# Molting



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Molting



> There may come a time when your chicken appears to be going bald, but worry not as molting is a natural part of a chicken's life. Hens and roosters alike both molt, which basically translates to shedding out old, dull feathers and replacing them with vibrant, new ones. Molting generally begins at the head/neck and progresses down the back/over the wings and onto the tail.
> 
> Chicken molting takes place when the day becomes shorter than the night, usually in late summer/early fall. Daylight...


Read more about this article here...


----------

